# bezahlen/zahlen



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos.

Quería preguntar a cerca del uso de uno u otro verbo en las frases siguientes:

- Kann ich in Euro zahlen?
- Kann ich in Euro bezahlen?

El caso es que he preguntado en mi trabajo y me dicen que ambas opciones son correctas. Mi pregunta es si esto es cierto, ya que yo pensaba que solo sería correcto el uso de "zahlen".
El verbo "zahlen" puede usarse como transitivo e intransitivo. Sin embargo, el verbo "bezahlen" es solo transitivo, con lo cual debería ir acompañado de un complemento directo. Creo.
Si mi compañero alemán está en lo cierto, lo único que se me ocurre es pensar que se uso esté justificado porque se sobreentiende el complemento (die Rechnung). Si alguien puediera dar su opinión, sería de agradecer.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Puedo confirmar todo lo que te dijo tu compañero y también tu conclusión.
Un saludo.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Alemanita.

Así que entiendo que el verbo "bezahlen" en mi ejemplo, se usa como transitivo pese a que no aparece complemento directo (porque se sobreentiende). Es decir, que no porque no se mencione el complemento directo implica que el verbo sea intransitivo, ¿no?

Gracias nuevamente.

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Tal cual. Bezahlen es transitivo.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Se trata del uso de un verbo transitivo en sentido absoluto por ser ya antes mencionado o sobrentendido su complemento.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta kunvla.
Cuando dices "verbo en sentido absoluto", ¿te refieres a que es verbo intransitivo también? Digo esto, porque los diccionarios no suelen mencionar el uso intransitivo de verbos transitivos puros en los que se omite el complemento, lo cual me desconcierta.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## kunvla

Mira, por ejemplo, el verbo _amar_ en los diccionarios y todos ellos lo consideren transitivo, lo cual no debe significar que no se pueda usar en sentido absoluto: _"Yo me he enamorado en María_. _¡Yo amo!"_, _"Amad y se os amará"_. No deja de ser transitivo, sigue serlo, pues su complemento está implícito: "a alguien, a una persona (sea ya antes mensionada, consabida o sobrentendida)".

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Se me ocurre otro ejemplo en español: _Juan le pegó a su novia_. Aunque el complemento directo (_bofetada_, _golpe_) esté omitido por ser sobrentendido, el verbo _pegar_ sigue ser transitivo.

Saludos,


----------

